# Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11



## celler

*Kalender für Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 2010/2011*

*Ohne eure Unterstützung wird das aber nichts.*
*Also, wenn ihr Termine zu Veranstaltungen habt, dann immer her damit.*
*Werd die erste Seite bzw den ertsen Thread dann immer auf dem laufenden halten.Danke schonmal für eure hilfe.*

*Glg Celler*



Dies ist kein Diskussions Thread, hier werden ausschliesslich Termine bekannt gegeben.(diskutiert kann dann hier werden
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2361250#post2361250)


----------



## celler

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

*28.02.09:*

Brandungsangeln mit gemütlichem zusammensitzen vor und nach dem angeln in Dahme.Geangelt wird entweder an der Schleuse oder auf der Seebrücke in Dahme.

Interesse bitte per PN an mich

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146322

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*14.03.2009 Grossmann`s Marathonangeln 2009*
Startgebühr: je Team 60,- €, zahlbar bei Anmeldung. 
Anmeldung unter: 0431 - 733307
Treffpunkt ist auf dem Parkplatz Mittelstrand um 15:00 Uhr.
Angelzeit: Bis zum nächsten Morgen 07:00 Uhr. Beginn wird vor Ort bekannt gegeben.
Gerät: 4 Ruten mit max. 2 Haken pro Rute je Team. 

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*04.04.2009 Pinguin Brandungscup*
Startgebühr: 20,-
Anmeldung unter: 0431 - 733307
Wo: Mittelstrand/ Heidkate
Treffpunkt: Parkpaltz Mittelstrand
Startkartenausgabe: 15:00 Uhr
Angelzeit: Wird vor Ort bekannt gegeben
Ruten: 2 Ruten mit je höchsten Haken

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*6. Insel - Cup 2009* Eisenbahner – Sportverein Insel Fehmarn e. V. lädt ein zum
*6. Insel – Cup 2009*
auf Fehmarn
Wann: Karfreitag, den 10. April 2009
Die Ausschreibung findet Ihr hier: *Ausschreibung*
Das Anmeldeformular findet Ihr hier: *Anmeldeformular* 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AUSSCHREIBUNG*
*9. Exori-Martins Brandungscup *
*am 18.04.2009*
Ausschreibung (hier klicken) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fr. *06.11.2009* Mepo Cup 
nähere Infos folgen dann

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sa. *07.11.2009* Fehmarn Cup
nähere Infos folgen dann

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*05.12.2009 Großmann Cup*
Startgebühr 25,-
Anmeldung unter: 0431 - 733307 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Quantun-Tandem Cup*

Treffpunkt: Am 24.10.2009 ab 10.00 Uhr. Startkartenausgabe .00Uhr.
Verlosung der Sektoren ca. 13.30Uhr. 
in 18209 Bad Doberan in der Turnhalle der Regionale Schule Am 
Kamp, Beethovenstraße, dass ist am ZOB. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

2010......


mepo cup 2010 ist am 5.11.10 auf fehmarn im dänschendorfer hof.
die ausschreibung ist auch bereits fertig.
ich hoffe, dass es erlaubt ist diese ausschreibung zu posten, ansonsten schonmal ein sorry vorweg !                                                                                                                                                Angehängte Dateien                                               
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Mepo Cup 2010.doc (28,0 KB, 36x aufgerufen)



Wenn ihr noch mehr Daten habt, immer her damit(per PN).Werds hier dann nachtragen...


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

Hab gerade was im großen I-net gefunden. Es handelt sich um ein Treffen mit Teamanglern von Zebco/Quantum, ganz unverbindlich just for fun:

Zitat: 

*Mai​*Termin: 9.5.2009 von 15 bis 23 Uhr
Mitangeln bei: Sascha Hausmann & Sven Weide, beide Testangler bei Quantum Sea, mit
Unterstützung weiterer Quantum Sea Teamangler
Ort: Fehmarn, Altenteil, Treffpunkt: 15 Uhr, direkt am Strand
Ausgeübte Angeltechnik: Brandungsangeln auf Plattfisch, Dorsch & Hornhecht
Mögliche Teilnehmerzahl: der Strand bietet Platz für 50 Angler und mehr
Wer mitangeln will, benötigt: Bundesfischereischein
Besonderes: Bei gutem Wetter soll ein Grill aufgestellt werden; die ersten 50 Würste stiftet
Zebco, weiteres Grillgut müsste in eigener Regie mitgebracht werden. Für Köder und Gerät
hat jeder selber zu sorgen.​Anmeldung: Nicht erforderlich


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

Ich habe kürzlich im Radio gehört das die Weltmeisterschaft im Brandungsangeln dieses Jahr im November in Kühlungsborn stattfinden soll.
Was da dran ist kann ich nicht sagen aber das wissen die Craks hier doch bestimmt genau.


----------



## Brandiangli

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Ich habe kürzlich im Radio gehört das die Weltmeisterschaft im Brandungsangeln dieses Jahr im November in Kühlungsborn stattfinden soll.
> Was da dran ist kann ich nicht sagen aber das wissen die Craks hier doch bestimmt genau.


 

da haste richtig gehört jörg......es ist die club wm

für deutschland am start sind die manschaften von schleswig holstein und sachsen anhalt


----------



## Mecki

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

http://home.arcor.de/meeresangeln-hst/darsscup2009.pdf

Gruß mecki


----------



## Brandungsfutzi1

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

Die Club WM findet vom 01.11.09 - 08.11.09 in Kühlungsborn statt. Es sind natürlich Zuschauer erwünscht!#6


----------



## Lilly_und_Dieter

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

wann kommen die Ausschreibungen für die Brandungsveranstaltungen
Mepo Cap undFehmarn Cap herraus.


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

Moin soviel wie ich weiss im August!!!


----------



## Lilly_und_Dieter

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

Danke für die Auskunft 
Gruß   Dieter und Lilly


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

eine ganz wichtige mitteilung für alle die beim quantun-tandem cup mitmachen !!!!!
danny hrubesch hat mich gebeten hier eine meldung zu machen.

der treffpunkt der veranstaltung hat sich geändert !
neuer treffpunkt ist hier:

*Treffpunkt:*                   Am 24.10.2009  ab 10.00 Uhr. Startkartenausgabe .00Uhr.
                                      Verlosung der Sektoren ca. 13.30Uhr. 
                                       in 18209 Bad Doberan in der Turnhalle der Regionale Schule Am   
                                      Kamp, Beethovenstraße, dass ist am ZOB.


----------



## Lilly_und_Dieter

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

Hallo wer hat schon die ausschreibung vom Mepo Cap Kann uns jemand helfen möchten uns Anmelden.Gruß Lilly und Dieter


----------



## sascha1711

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

Einfach bei baltic in heiligenhafen anrufen und dann nach Thorsten Petersen fragen.
Gruß Sascha#h


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*



Lilly_und_Dieter schrieb:


> Hallo wer hat schon die ausschreibung vom Mepo Cap Kann uns jemand helfen möchten uns Anmelden.Gruß Lilly und Dieter



Ist eigentlich immer am Freitag vorm Fehmarn-Cup.

Ausschreibung gibts aber leider noch nicht (von beiden Veranstaltungen nicht).


----------



## Lilly_und_Dieter

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

Die Ausschreibungen für den Fehmerncap liegen in Burg bei Baltic cöln schon aus. War Samstag auf der Insel.Lilly und Dieter.


----------



## Platte

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*



Lilly_und_Dieter schrieb:


> Die Ausschreibungen für den Fehmerncap liegen in Burg bei Baltic cöln schon aus. War Samstag auf der Insel.Lilly und Dieter.


 
Hallo lLilly.Die Ausschreibung kommt die Tage.Der Mepo Cup ist am 6.11.09 der Fehmarn Cup am 7.11.09.Kannst aber auch bei meiner Platte also Thorsten Petersen bei Baltic in Heiligenhafen anrufen wie Sascha schon geschrieben hat.#h#h

Lg Gaby P.#h


----------



## baltic25

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*



Platte schrieb:


> Hallo lLilly.Die Ausschreibung kommt die Tage.Der Mepo Cup ist am 6.11.09 der Fehmarn Cup am 7.11.09.Kannst aber auch bei meiner Platte also Thorsten Petersen bei Baltic in Heiligenhafen anrufen wie Sascha schon geschrieben hat.#h#h
> 
> Lg Gaby P.#h


 
Hallo Gaby

ich denke Platte ist bei Fehmarn-Tackle;+ óder werfe ich da was durcheinander#cich versteh jetzt garnichts mehr,aber...ich bin ja auch schon alt...aber vieleicht kann mich ja einer aufklären|bla:

danke
Baltic25


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*



baltic25 schrieb:


> Hallo Gaby
> 
> ich denke Platte ist bei Fehmarn-Tackle;+



War... er war da :m


----------



## baltic25

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

jo...danke


----------



## fischa1234

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

Hallo!
Gibt es schon Termine für den April 2010 auf Fehmarn?
#c


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

so, wir haben jetzt schonmal den termin für den nächsten Mepo-Cup.
er findet wie immer am freitag vor dem fehmarn cup statt.
so lässt sich beides prima miteinander kombinieren.

mepo cup 2010 ist am 5.11.10 auf fehmarn im dänschendorfer hof.
die ausschreibung ist auch bereits fertig.
ich hoffe, dass es erlaubt ist diese ausschreibung zu posten, ansonsten schonmal ein sorry vorweg !


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

Er lebt noch.... ja er lebt noch |jump:


----------



## celler

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

So, das neue jahr hat begonnen und auch wenn das Wetter noch nicht mitspielt, stehen bestimmt schon termine für die Brandungsangelverstaltungen in 2010 fest.
Also, schickt mir die Links und ich tacker sie aut der ersten Seite fest.

LG


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

Moin moin,

am 10. April findet der erste Martins Tandem Cup in Heiligenhafen statt. Ausschreibung gibt das demnächst online...


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

*Hier geht`s zur Auschreibung *für den Martins Cup `10 #6!!!


----------



## LuckyPaul

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

Eine doofe Frage darf ruhig mit einer doofen Antwort pariert werden:

Wozu zahlt man bei der Veranstaltung (Martins Cup) 50 Euro Stargeld?

Erhält man irgendeine Gegenleistung dafür? Kommt das Geld einem guten Zweck zugute? Oder sind das lediglich Kosten die durch Werbung oder öffentlich zu stellende Anträge und Formalitäten und Personalkosten entstehen?

_*EDIT* Habe gerade gesehen das es um 01:00 Uhr noch eine Tombola gibt. _


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

@LuckyPaul,zB. Für Pokale und die Startkartentombola,
Marci wird sich dazu bestimmt auch noch melden und Dir
genaueres sagen.


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

Huhu,

kann ich mich zu Marcis Cup auch gleich als Zweierteam anmelden, oder wird man zusammengelost? Dann würde ich einfach mit meiner neuangelnden Dame kommen, aber allein (oder mit einem Fremden) traut sie sich noch nicht zu.


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

@Abumann
Deinen Partner bestimmst Du selbst,muß dir nur einen Namen ausdenken wie Ihr Euch nennen wollt |wavey:


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

Prima, dann können wir ja als Team los! Und einen hübschen Namen finden wir auch!
Danke für die schnelle Info!


----------



## lügenbaron

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

Jo dieses Jahr mache ich auch mal mit 
Team Ahrensburger Anglertreff Jan und Heiko werde ich nächste Woche anmelden:vik:


----------



## dorschman

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

weisß zufällig jemand wann immer der Hvide Sande Cup stattfindet 
(mir wurde zugetragen, dass die veranstaötung angeblich immer mit einem gemeinschaftlichen Komasaufen enden) wer weiß da was ?


----------



## djoerni

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

http://www.sandormskiosken.dk/de/default.htm

ruf da mal an. die können dir bestimmt helfen...


----------



## dorschman

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

danke !
Scheinbar heisst es nordsee-cup 
hab da was gefunden mit sehr interessanten bildern
(hirsch in der brandung) ich werde mal checken
ob das 2010 auch wieder stattfindet

http://www.sandormskiosken.dk/de/nsc.htm


----------



## dorschman

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

hab ich da auf dem video die alte Brandungslegende 
"Alois K. " entdeckt ???


----------



## dorschman

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*

entwickelt sich zum monolog hier  

also dieses jahr findet laut Kott der Nordsee-Cup 
am Samstag, den 30.10. 2010 statt


----------



## Brandiangli

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 09/10*



dorschman schrieb:


> hab ich da auf dem video die alte Brandungslegende
> "Alois K. " entdeckt ???


 

haste .... der alte mann und das meer halt #h


----------



## movo

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

Am 10 April ist Pinguinangeln. Kommt da jemand aus dem Forum?


----------



## heini mück

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

wann und wo ist der denn?


----------



## Brandungshexlein

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

Am 01.Mai 2010 findet der 1. Hart - Brandungscup auf Fehmarn statt !!! Ausschreibung anbei !!!
LG


----------



## D-Hrubesch

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

Hallo.
Hier die Auschreinbung für den Quantum Tandem Cup 2010  #6
im Herbst in Bad Doberan.
Gruß
Danny    :vik:


----------



## D-Hrubesch

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

Hallo an alle Teilnehmer.

Leider können wir ab dieses Jahr keine Küstenfischereischeine mehr , wie in der Auschreibung beschrieben , vor Ort verkaufen, da dieScheine nur noch in autorisierten Ausgabestellen erworben werden können.
Ich habe mal alles Wichtige als Datei mit drangehängt und unten einen Link zum nachlesen rausgesucht.
Wir haben in Bad Doberan einen Angelladen ca. 1.5 km von der Halle entfernt der auch Karten ausstellt.
Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Bitte alle selber um den Schein kümmern. Habe auch noch eine Datei mit Ausgabestellen rangehängt. Es gibt auch in Hamburg oder Lübeck Geschäfte die Scheine verkaufen. Schaut einfach mal auf die Liste ob bei Euch in der Nähe die Möglichkeit besteht an Karten zu kommen.
Ich habe versucht es übers Fischereiamt für uns wie gehabt zu handhaben aber,  leider hat man dort an uns Angler wohl kein Interresse.

Bis zum 23.10.

MfG

Danny

http://www.lallf.de/Angelfischerei.117.0.html

http://www.lallf.de/fileadmin/media/PDF/fischer/Liste_AusgabeAE201007.pdf


----------



## krawallo

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

*@ all :  -   Hab auch nen Tipp für euch :*

*" Brandungscup Rerik 2010 "         *            :vik:


16.10.2010 in Rerik , Startgebühr 20,- €, alle die Lust haben 

  Genauere Infos unter 038296/78333 - das is die Nummer vom "Wattwurm" die veranstalten das.

www.wattwurm-rerik.de für genauere Infos


----------



## D-Hrubesch

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

Nachtrag zum Quantum-Tandem-Cup 2010

Der Feuerwehrverein Bad Doberan kocht am Samstag den 23.10.2010 wieder für uns.
Diesmal gibt es.





Mittags vorm Angeln:

Eisbein aus der Feldküche mit Erbsenpüree und Sauerkraut

    Portion 5€





Nach dem Angel:

Leckeres vom Grill, Würstchen und Fleisch


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

Darf man auch nur zum essen kommen? :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Darf man auch nur zum essen kommen? :m



Na das wird nicht gehen Klaus denn wenn man in MV bei einer Meeresangelveranstaltung nur was essen möchte muß man auch die Ostseeangelkarte von MV haben. Das gehört hier zusammen.


----------



## Trollmaster

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

Hallo krawallo

Werde mich mal dieses Wochenende anmelden, bin am 25.9 zum Brandungsangeln in Rerik. Möchte das erste mal an solch einer Veranstaltung teilnehmen, hoffe nur das es für die Öffentlichkeit ist, ist bestimmt Interessant. MFG Trollmaster#6


----------



## Mecki

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

Ausschreibung zum Nikolauscup 2010
und 1.Qualiangeln zur Landesmeisterschaft 2011
Werte Angelfreunde,
der Stralsunder Meeresanglerclub e. V.
möchte hiermit alle Mitglieder des Vereins und Gäste zum Nikolauscup 2010 einladen.
Der Nikolauscup 2010 wird gleichzeitig als erstes Wertungsangeln für die Quali LM 2011
gewertet. Für Teilnehmer der Quali zur Landesmeisterschaft 2011 wird ein Startgeld in
höhe von 5€ erhoben.

Termin: 4. Dezember2010

Ort: Arenshoop Ostseestrand

Treff: 14.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz an der Kurklink

Angeln: 16.00 – 23.00 Uhr mit zwei Brandungsruten, nach den Fischereigesetz

Unkostenbeitrag: 5 € pro Angler fürs Essen nach dem Angeln

Startgeld für Quali LM 2011 5 € pro Angler wird vom DAV-MV erhoben

Wertung: Pokale Wanderpokal, 1-3 Platz, Kinder 1-3 Platz

Anmeldung bitte an www.meeresangeln-hst.de
oder 01749342293

Petri Heil


----------



## Werbung

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

*Am 9. April 2011 findet in Heiligenhafen der Martins Brandungscup statt.*

Es  wird als Zweiermannschaft gestartet. 
Das heißt, zwei Angler fischen auf einem  Angelplatz und der gesamte Fang des Teams geht in die Wertung.

Das Startgeld  beträgt € 50,- pro Team und ist spätestens am Veranstaltungstag bei der  Anmeldung zu entrichten.

Treffpunkt ab 12.00 Uhr im „Restaurant Rauchkate“,  
Ferienzentrum 1, 23774 Heiligenhafen

Ablaufplan: 14.00 Uhr Begrüßung der  Teilnehmer
14.30 Uhr Auslosung der Sektoren und Startkartenausgabe
15.30  Uhr Treffen an den Sektoren
17.00 Uhr Angelbeginn
22.30 Uhr Ende der  Angelzeit
ca. 01.00 Uhr Siegerehrung mit anschließender  Startkarten-Tombola

Anmeldung erbeten unter:
Mega Angelcenter Martins,  Rahlstedter Straße 154, 22143 Hamburg
Telefon: 040 / 6 777 929 – Telefax: 040  / 6 777 663 – Email: marcel@mega-angelcenter.de
Überweisung  an: Jose Martins, Hamburger Sparkasse (BLZ 20050550), Konto  1343450761,
Stichwort: Martins-Cup 2011 & Teamname


----------



## Platte

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

Ausschreibung 7. Mepo-Cup Brandung 04. November 2011
*Mepo-Cup  Brandung 2011

Am Freitag den 04. November 2011 findet der 7. Mepo-Cup statt.*​*
Treffpunkt ist wie immer auf Fehmarn im Dänschendorfer Hof.

Dort findet wir genügend Platz und es gibt dort ausreichend Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.

Termin: 04. November 2011

Treffpunkt: ab 14.30 Uhr Dänschendorfer Hof / 15.30 Uhr Auslosung der Sektoren

Teilnehmerzahl: begrenzt

Startgebühr: 20,- Euro Startgebühr pro Person

Ehrung: TeamEhrung ( 2 Pers./1 Startplatz )(4 Ruten/je max. 2 Haken)

Angelbeginn: 17.00 Uhr
Angelende: 22.30 Uhr
Ehrung der Teilnehmer: ca. 0.00 Uhr im Dänschendorfer Hof​​*​​
*Wie immer Große Startkartentombola mit vielen tollen Preisen!!!**

Ködervorbestellung: Köder werden auf Wunsch bei Vorbestellung angeliefert.

Veranstalter/Anmeldung: 

Markus Schröder Tel.: 040/67999889 Fax.: 040/67998860 schroedi-hamburg@t-online.de oder
Thorsten Petersen: **Meeresangler@t-online.de**

Überweisung nach Anmeldung ab 01.09.2011 bis 20 10. 2011 an : Thorsten Petersen
Konto: 959973
BLZ: 258 516 60 KSK Soltau
Stichwort: 7. Mepo-Cup (Vorname, Nachname und Teamname)

Die Anmeldungen sind nach Zahlungseingang verbindlich.*​*
Der Veranstalter haftet nicht für Schäden, die vor, während oder nach der Veranstaltung entstehen.

Gültiger Fischereischein ist mitzuführen.
Jeder Teilnehmer ist für seinen Fang selbst verantwortlich und hat ihn der Ernährungskette zuzuführen.

Änderungen und Irrtümer vorbehalten.​​​​*
*Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Privatveranstaltung. Es werden keine Gewinne erzielt !!!*​


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*



D-Hrubesch schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Hier die Auschreinbung für den Quantum Tandem Cup 2010  #6
> im Herbst in Bad Doberan.
> Gruß
> Danny    :vik:



Moin Danny,wie sieht es mit einem Bericht vom Tandem-Cup aus?
Mich intressieren die Ergebnisse,oder schmeiss mal nen Link rüber wo man alles nachlesen kann :m|wavey:


----------



## Nordlicht

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*



Platte schrieb:


> Ausschreibung 7. Mepo-Cup Brandung 04. November 2011
> *Mepo-Cup  Brandung 2011
> 
> Am Freitag den 04. November 2011 findet der 7. Mepo-Cup statt.*​*
> Treffpunkt ist wie immer auf Fehmarn im Dänschendorfer Hof.
> 
> Dort findet wir genügend Platz und es gibt dort ausreichend Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.
> 
> Termin: 04. November 2011
> 
> Treffpunkt: ab 14.30 Uhr Dänschendorfer Hof / 15.30 Uhr Auslosung der Sektoren
> 
> Teilnehmerzahl: begrenzt
> 
> Startgebühr: 20,- Euro Startgebühr pro Person
> 
> Ehrung: TeamEhrung ( 2 Pers./1 Startplatz )(4 Ruten/je max. 2 Haken)
> 
> Angelbeginn: 17.00 Uhr
> Angelende: 22.30 Uhr
> Ehrung der Teilnehmer: ca. 0.00 Uhr im Dänschendorfer Hof​​*​​
> *Wie immer Große Startkartentombola mit vielen tollen Preisen!!!**
> 
> Ködervorbestellung: Köder werden auf Wunsch bei Vorbestellung angeliefert.
> 
> Veranstalter/Anmeldung:
> 
> Markus Schröder Tel.: 040/67999889 Fax.: 040/67998860 schroedi-hamburg@t-online.de oder
> Thorsten Petersen: **Meeresangler@t-online.de**
> 
> Überweisung nach Anmeldung ab 01.09.2011 bis 20 10. 2011 an : Thorsten Petersen
> Konto: 959973
> BLZ: 258 516 60 KSK Soltau
> Stichwort: 7. Mepo-Cup (Vorname, Nachname und Teamname)
> 
> Die Anmeldungen sind nach Zahlungseingang verbindlich.*​*
> Der Veranstalter haftet nicht für Schäden, die vor, während oder nach der Veranstaltung entstehen.
> 
> Gültiger Fischereischein ist mitzuführen.
> Jeder Teilnehmer ist für seinen Fang selbst verantwortlich und hat ihn der Ernährungskette zuzuführen.
> 
> Änderungen und Irrtümer vorbehalten.​​​​*
> *Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Privatveranstaltung. Es werden keine Gewinne erzielt !!!*​


 
Heute sind ca. 100 Teilnehmer in drei Sektoren an Fehmarns Küste !


----------



## Platte

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

*Mepo Cup Brandung 2012 am Freitag 2. November 2012...*

*Hier die lang ersehnte und nachgefragte Ausschreibung zum 8. Mepo Cup 2012*

*Sie findet traditionell wie immer am Freitag einen Tag vor dem Fehmarn Cup (Samstag) statt so das die Möglichkeit besteht an 2 Tagen 2 Veranstaltungen mitzufischen.*

*Ihr könnt euch auch hier an dieser Stelle gleich anmelden indem ihr eine Mail an: **Mepo-Cup@t-online.de** abschickt.*

*Die Teilnehmerzahl ist wie immer begrenzt daher bitte ich um zügige Anmeldungen. Alles weitere in der Ausschreibung.*

*Ich freue mich auf Eure Anmeldungen.*

*Es winken wieder tolle Preise!!!*

*Sponsoren auch von Privat melden sich bitte bei mir via Mail. *

*Wir sind Dankbar für jede Spende zu dem Cup.*

*Eventuell werden je nach Anmeldungen noch 2 Ordner gesucht die Ehrenamtlich uns unterstützen würden. *
*Erfahrungen sollten vom Wedbewerbsangeln zum Teil vorhanden sein.*

*Würde mich freuen wenn das Anglerboard auch mal ein oder mehrere 2 Mann/Frau Teams stellen würde.#6*
*lg Thorsten*
*PS:  Mit STRG Taste und die + Taste könnt ihr es vergrößern nach dem Öffnen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ryboorrro

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

Der MePo Cup 2011 war schon ein Highlight....
Es waren ganz viele bekannte Brandungsangler dabei!!!
Die Orga war klasse und alle haben viel Spaß gehabt.
Die  Preise wahren mehr als üppig, einzig die Dauerwurst für den letzten Platz hat gefehlt|supergri
Die Strandabschnitte waren den Wetter und Strömungsbedingungen entsprechend optimal ausgesucht, die Jungs( und das Mädel ) vom Wertungsteam haben gut für die Angler gesorgt und alle Karpfen aus der Wertung ausgeschlossen|bigeyes

Der Mepo Cup 2012 kann nur besser werden!!!!!!
ich freue mich schon jetzt auf dieses Ereignis und bin auch dabei|wavey:


Anmeldung unter:    Mepo-Cup@t-online.de


----------



## Schmale

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

Welche Strände werden denn durch die Cupteilnehmer alle befischt?


MfG


----------



## Norbi

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*



Schmale schrieb:


> Welche Strände werden denn durch die Cupteilnehmer alle befischt?
> 
> 
> MfG



Diese Frage kannst Du am Tag des Mepo Cup fragen,das wird Platte und seine Helfer dann Vorort entscheiden:m


----------



## ryboorrro

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

...richtig....
..hängt nämlich ganz von Wind und wetter ab


----------



## dorschman

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

Am 27.10. 2012 Hvide Sande Cup (Veranstalter Kott Frityd Hvide Sande) 
 genaue Ausschreibung folgt demnaechst auf der Homepage von Kott


----------



## ryboorrro

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

*MePoCup 2012 am 2.November auf Fehmarn*

...schon knapp 100 Anmeldungen!
Das Spektrum ist weit gefächert....vom Brandungsneuling, der einfach nur Spaß an dem Event hat, bishin zu bekannten Brandungsspezis.
Mitmachen lohnt sich


----------



## Nordlicht

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

Die Sektoren für den MePo-Cup sind Altenteil, Teichhof und Niobe !!!


----------



## Lauben-Lothar

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Die Sektoren für den MePo-Cup sind Altenteil, Teichhof und Niobe !!!





Nordlicht schrieb:


> Die Sektoren für den MePo-Cup sind Altenteil, Teichhof und Gammendorf !!!



Was denn jetzt |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlicht

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

Niobe gehört zu Gammendorf ! Es ist Niobe ausgesteckt und nicht das Dorf :m


----------



## derporto

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

Jemand von euch heute beim brandungscup von schote dabei? Abgesteckt ist Strecke bukspitze bis börgerende. Angelbeginn 16:00 Uhr. Ende 21:00 Uhr. Hinterher Umtrunk in wittenbeck. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja! Stehe C15. Platzauslosung ist jetzt um 13 Uhr. Bis später!


----------



## Platte

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 10/11*

Nach längerer PC Panne nun endlich wieder Online und nun auch endlich die Auschreibung für den Mepo Cup 2013.
Oder gleich Anmelden auf neuer Website : http://www.Mepo-Cup.com



[/url


----------

